# Drivers And Sidewalk Help Needed!!!



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Help Wanted: Looking for snow plow truck driver for 
1-Ton Dump Truck Plow/Sander and also looking for 
Sidewalk Laborers to run snow blowers, shovelers, ect.
Good Pay. Must be available for all storms.
contact: at [email protected]

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------

